# So, did fans at UFC 244 mostly boo Donald Trump or not?



## MrJokerRager (Nov 3, 2019)

So, did fans at UFC 244 mostly boo Donald Trump or not?

We are, by this point, all too accustomed to living in a country that can’t agree on the basic facts. I think we should be able to agree on that, even though I know we don’t. How we got here is a topic for another day, but as we’ve moved much of our interaction and discussion online it’s become more possible than ever before to surround yourself with people who see it the way you do and to ignore the people making an earnest attempt at seeing (or hearing) it as it is.

Watching this play out in real life, in an arena full of people who ostensibly should be sharing the same sensations and sounds, is a bit jarring. This happened Saturday night, when Donald Trump, the President of the United States, decided to attend UCF 244 at Madison Square Garden in New York City (his now-former place of residence.)

We’ll pick up with the president’s entrance.

Ariel Helwani is a widely respected reporter on MMA. He’s got a lot of credibility, and the internet began reacting swiftly to the news.


Rob Taub (another journalist, though he generally covers hockey in New York) posted a video that clearly includes mostly boos. There are cheers, too, but on balance we’re picking up low, long roars of dissatisfaction. The sound isn’t as unanimous as when Trump was booed at a Nationals game recently, but the message from the majority is still clear.

But wait.

Well, I can’t tell here. Pretty amorphous. Some cheers, some boos, some people chatting to the person next to them about whether it’s time to fetch another $15 Miller Lite.


Yeah, now I’m just flummoxed. Seems like maybe a sampling of fight fans in one of the country’s largest and most diverse cities, easily reachable from nearby rural places, has mixed opinions about a president who lost the popular vote but won the Electoral College. Who would’ve guessed?

The Twitter hive moved swiftly, of course, to frame all of this. Here’s some compelling videos that sure makes it sound like the tenor of the crowd changes drastically upon seeing Trump.

Before the night was even over, Trump’s people were irate about the fact that some people talked about the booing. His son sent this at 11:31 p.m. 

The linked New York Post story has this to say about the crowd reaction:


> Inside, Trump stood up in his seat in the VIP section and waved to a crowd that mostly cheered — though there were also plenty of “boos” and the occasional raised middle finger as well.


Donald Trump Jr. remained angry online for some time.

Then this morning the president himself chimed in:


Interestingly, Trump Jr. also retweeted one of Helwani’s tweets; it was not the one about the Trump entourage being met with boos.

Anyway, we’ve played the videos, Mr. Trump Jr., and none of them are “overwhelmingly positive” toward the President. Whether it was an awesome response depends a little bit on where you were in the arena but mostly on what you want to believe about any of this, or anything at all. It’s largely impossible to have these discussions anymore, and yet we’re constantly bogged down in them, about everything all the time. This one is completely inconsequential yet it feels as urgent and garbled as anything surrounding the impeachment inquiry, or the removal of troops from Syria, or anything else that deserves real and honest discussion. The President and his people view every issue as a contest that will ultimately come down to two sides locked in an octagon with only one allowed to emerge victorious, and we’ve gone there with him, whether or not we meant to.

In this case there’s no sense listening to Trump Jr., who’s simply campaigning for the father whose money and power have enabled him to maintain a distant relationship to reality and truth all along. Helwani is at least a journalist, working for a company with standards, and it’s clear he was trying to get the story right, and the story was complicated. Some people booed Donald Trump. Some people cheered for him. A lot of people probably just wanted the next fight to start. That’s our democracy now.

---------------------------------------------------

Was it the boos or the cheers that won?


----------



## No Exit (Nov 3, 2019)

Who cares?


----------



## dreamworks face (Nov 3, 2019)

He probably did get booed at that UFC fight - there are probably enough soyboy males that watch UFC and contemplate what masculinity was like before the vasectomy and the Nintendo Switch to start a fuck Trump chant.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm literally crying RN. How could they boo such a beautiful flawless man? We must execute all the lib Shillary supporters to make our sensitive president feel better about himself. Fuck whatever game or fight you paid for. If the president is on screen, everyone in attendance should stand in attention stance with perfect posture and clap for him.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 3, 2019)

So how did the fight go?


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 3, 2019)

Wait, hold on. Is the crowds reaction to Trump more important than the event itself?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 3, 2019)

UFC got lame when they started adding safety rules.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 3, 2019)

But did Trump get the KO or not

For real I want a President that's not afraid to get in the Octagon

I won't vote for you unless your arm bars are on point


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 3, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> But did Trump get the KO or not
> 
> For real I want a President that's not afraid to get in the Octagon
> 
> I won't vote for you unless your arm bars are on point


Well he did slam the shit out of vince and made him bald, so theres that


----------



## Clop (Nov 4, 2019)

> Helwani is at least a journalist, working for a company with standards, and it’s clear he was trying to get the story right, and the story was complicated. Some people booed Donald Trump. Some people cheered for him. A lot of people probably just wanted the next fight to start. That’s our democracy now.


A complicated story? A 50-50 president was both booed and cheered at at a public venue. Where the fuck is the story?



> Helwani is at least a journalist


That really is the _least_ anyone can be.


----------



## No Man's Burrito (Nov 4, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> He probably did get booed at that UFC fight - there are probably enough soyboy males that watch UFC and contemplate what masculinity was like before the vasectomy and the Nintendo Switch to start a fuck Trump chant.



i gotta correct you. Nintendo isn’t afraid of adult stories, big titties and fucked up storylines.
Sony censored an ass crack then tried to force Capcom to put it everywhere. And they made a committee to approve and censor games for the US audience.

The Switch is the chad console now.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 4, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> So how did the fight go?


Nate Diaz was using his endurance to tire Jorge out (which you can see work during the third rest) but throughout all 3 rounds, Jorge was pummeling Nate out but not to the point of KO, anyways he started bleeding on his forehead and the doctor had to call the fight out because from the looks of it, he thought he was bleeding from his ear which could be a very bad sign.


----------



## Chichan (Nov 4, 2019)

I mean one of the fighters that won said he was voting for Donald in 2020, but no one booed the fighter for it. So, I would say the reception was mixed. Also I find it funny how this is news like who gives a shit.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't follow event ticket pricing but would it be a safe assumption that the people attending the World Series and this aren't exactly salt-of-the-Earth common groundlings?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 7, 2019)

This is news? No wonder we're all gonna be wiped out by the next decade.


----------



## WutangLee (Nov 11, 2019)

As a UFC and MMA fan myself, I will unquestionably say that MMA fans are some of the worst, and most despicable fan-bases in the world. Take the sensitivity of the Steven Universe Fandom, the simple minded agressive attitude of soccer hooligans and dial them up and sensitize them to ultra violence, and insecurity.  They'll forgive a serial killing drug addicted maniac and boo a a guy that just saved a burning baby from a building. They manically cry and fling around about how the UFC doesn't listen to the fans while attacking fans that actually paid for the PPV as they stream it illegally.  

yes, I don't doubt for a second they booed Trump. It doesn't help that he's picked Colby as his champion. Don't get me wrong, I love Colby. But he should've stuck with Derrick Lewis as his favorite. Colby isn't really the "bad boy" of MMA. He's more like the champion of MAGA trolls, and makes the morons in MMA angry.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2019)

WutangLee said:


> As a UFC and MMA fan myself, I will unquestionably say that MMA fans are some of the worst, and most despicable fan-bases in the world. Take the sensitivity of the Steven Universe Fandom, the simple minded agressive attitude of soccer hooligans and dial them up and sensitize them to ultra violence, and insecurity.  They'll forgive a serial killing drug addicted maniac and boo a a guy that just saved a burning baby from a building. They manically cry and fling around about how the UFC doesn't listen to the fans while attacking fans that actually paid for the PPV as they stream it illegally.
> 
> yes, I don't doubt for a second they booed Trump. It doesn't help that he's picked Colby as his champion. Don't get me wrong, I love Colby. But he should've stuck with Derrick Lewis as his favorite. Colby isn't really the "bad boy" of MMA. He's more like the champion of MAGA trolls, and makes the morons in MMA angry.


Man, the amount of people getting banned in a illegal streamming mma (((discord))) during the ufc event in mexico city was glorious


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 12, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> He probably did get booed at that UFC fight - there are probably enough soyboy males that watch UFC and contemplate what masculinity was like before the vasectomy and the Nintendo Switch to start a fuck Trump chant.


People like that make me wish it was legal to choke somebody out if they're fat and wearing a Tapout shirt



No Man's Burrito said:


> Nintendo isn’t afraid of [snip] big titties


----------



## Kiwisatz Spergeract (Nov 20, 2019)

They were yelling boo-urns


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Nov 20, 2019)

The president of the United States is fighting with random people on twitter about some fans at a UFC event booing or not. God this Trump presidency is jumping the shark for political drama. Who on earth is going to top this?


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Nov 24, 2019)

IMO the real problem most people have with Trump is the following: Virtually everyone in America knows that everybody in Washington is corrupt to shit, but unlike anyone else in Washington, Trump refuses to shut the fuck up about being accused of corruption. If you're constantly denying doing something that everyone in the Beltway is already doing, it's an even more obvious confession that you're corrupt. For Christ's sake, if you read the Mueller report, it all but outright said that they wouldn't have targeted Trump if it weren't for all of his tweets about the whole Russia bullshit.


----------



## Regulas (Dec 5, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> He probably did get booed at that UFC fight - there are probably enough soyboy males that watch UFC and contemplate what masculinity was like before the vasectomy and the Nintendo Switch to start a fuck Trump chant.


It always baffled me how soylents were into UFC.  What's the actual draw for them?


----------

